# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Migjen Kelmendi

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Migjen Kelmendi**

The riverless city*

These first days of the millennium I was thinking, somewhat content, how my
city Prishtina finally appeared on the world map. Yes, written exactly like
this, in Albanian alphabet. This is the first year that the name of my city
is written only in Albanian language. In the past ten years not only the
language but the people who spoke it too, were forbidden in this city. The
name of the city had only its Serbian spelling, Pristina (de s met een
v'tje erop, ck). On the big boards placed on the entrance to the city, the
Serb administrators who had come from Serb villages around Prishtina when
Milosevic had abolished Kosova's autonomy, had erased or covered with spray
the Albanian spelling of the city's name. These are the same big boards
placed in Tito's time when names of cities and places were written in two
languages, Albanian and Serb.
It's not much of a name. The city is not much of a city either. It looks
new, though somewhat torn and worn at its edges. Very close to the meaning
of the English word 'pristine' - preserved, as new- that suits the city so
well. I would also add 'saved'! And, as I was saying, I was thinking of how
my city finally appeared on the European map, although unfortunately not
owing to any architectural or urban distinctness or some unusual finding of
its own but only (and only) owing to its tragedy and its stupidity. And,
believe you me, these two things are linked in some bizarre relation of
causality. The city's tragedy helped uncover the madness that was kept
secret, buried under the bulwarks of the city.
Prishtina has not only made it to the map of the European cities, it has
appeared on another map: the map of the deported cities. Only when the
whole city was deported, Europe saw us. It saw us for what we were then,
saw us for what a victim can look like - ugly. And only when the city was
emptied, as if in a somnambulist screenplay of a movie directed by a weird
director, who has decided to empty a whole city so as to achieve the effect
of the protagonist's footsteps echoing in a bare city; only then was it
possible to hear the sound of something alive that was kept buried deep
underneath the bulwarks of the city- the sound of the groaning of the
river. Only when a grave-like silence crushed on Prishtina, the silence of
a deported city, an emptied city, only then was it possible to hear the
touching gurgle of the buried river of Prishtina. And just as a family
would conceal earth disease (epilepsy), my city concealed the burying of
the live river. Some mad communist city-planners had decided to cover up
the innocent river of Prishtina. This sometimes makes me think that
Prishtina is not after all just an ordinary city but a city with a secret.
It reminds me of a secret of a woman. Isn't it a secret that makes a woman
beautiful, secretive, alluring? It is maybe this secret, this gurgling and
this hidden and enigmatic flow of the river underneath the city that I
unconsciously felt, that best explains why I was always madly in love with
the city.
Alas, instead of building a riverbed together with a riverbank and benches
on it, that mad communist city planner had decided, unfortunately with the
consent of the citizens, to build a massive underground collector for the
river. They undertook the huge and expensive task of covering the river and
built for it a sarcophagus of concrete and steel, thus getting rid of
another problem, that of litter and rubbish that the citizens were throwing
in the river which especially during summer covered the city with a
terrible stench. The mad city planners and the citizens failed to think
of a very simple thing: to clean up the river. Instead they chose a more
difficult and more expensive thing: they buried the river in a huge
concrete sarcophagus. In burying the river they thought they buried their
own madness too. They bet on forgetfulness. They believed that the hue and
cry of the city would kill every memory of the river. The gurgling and the
groaning of the river were locked behind seven locks of concrete, it
appeared forever.
But strange can the ways of God be. Something unexpected, unbelievable
happened. Who could have imagined that a whole city could be deported? Who
would have thought that Prishtina would one day at dawn be deserted?
Deserted to death. Without people. Without its hue and cry. With a sort of
silence which even hushed the birds. Only the river did not know what was
going on.
When I think of it today I realise how much harm have these mad city
planners done to my city. They deprived the city of its natural mirror.
They broke the city's mirror because in it they saw their ugliness and
chimera. Even the citizens disliked their reflections of servants and
subservient people. We allowed the city to obey ugliness. We deprived
ourselves of the chance to watch ourselves on the smooth surface of the
river and take pride in vanity.
A city without a river is a city without a reflection. Maimed. Forsaken.
Ancient Greeks knew of this maimedness. In their mythology the river is the
mirror from which the Ego and love for one-self is reflected. It all
culminates with Narcissus. But what would happen to us without this
reflective narcissism? What are we without the city's river, the river as
our individual and collective mirror? How can this city ever love itself
without a mirror?

The idea of the city as an embodiment of the people who live in it might as
well be a correct one, but it somehow does not befit my city. The history
of Prishtina is bizarre, sad and cruel. Yes, many mistakes were made. Many
a thing has happened without the consent of the citizens, committed fatally
by those who disliked the city, be they foreigners or town folks. It had to
take a deportation for us to understand this. When the river of people was
driven away, surfaced the river of our madness.
Today when I think of my city's future I see a vision of freeing the
covered river. I see the city with the river in it, with the built
riverbank on which people take strolls looking at their reflections on the
smooth river surface and taking pride in their vanity. And maybe they're
happy.
And do not be deceived with the river's ugliness before the river is freed.
If you happen to drop by, do not pause and look at its outside.

----------


## Pellazgu

Të bën përshtypje neveritëse një njeri si Migjen Kelmendi ( dhe ka me bollëk si ky, fatkeqësisht).
Ai i kushton vëmendje të madhe që gjuhën e huaj ta shkruaj apo ta përdorë ashtu, në mënyrë letrare. Kurse, kur vjen puna tek shqipja, nuk merr mundiminb për diçka të tillë. Ka marrë mundimin të mësojë anglishten, ndërsa shqipen e ka shkretuar në përdorim të fjalorit të saj me justifikimin se na qenka toskërishte e jo gegënishte.
P.sh. shumë bukur e mëson fjalën intervenim të anglishtes por jo edhe ndërhyrje të shqipes. Fjalën shpërthim nuk denjon ta përdorë por përdor eksplodim e kështu me radhë.
Reagimi im ndoshta duhej të postohej tek rubrika e gjuhës e jo tek Migjen Kelmendi
sepse ky gjënë më të pakët që ka të bëjë është shqipja. Unë nuk e kuptoj se si mundet një njeri të mbarojë shkollë kur nuk di as të shprehet.
E kam parë për herë të parë sot (16 Qershor 2007) në emisionin Deja Vu në Top Channel. E kish ftuar Mustafa Nano.
T'ju them të drejtën nuk e duroja dot të folmen e tij por, meqë kam ndenjur me mjaft si puna e tij me gegënishten, thashë, hajt ta dëgjoj se ç'mendon. Nuk mbeta i zhgënjyer me mendime t e tij. Të turbulla, kundërthënëse në vetvete.
Një gjë ishte e qartë: Antishqiptar!

----------


## Astrit Cani

Nuk di a e ke parasysh se kush asht Migjen Kelmendi, por me siguri qe nse burimi i kultures tande asht nji Tv komerçial, atehere vaj halli. Revista qe M. Kelmendi drejton, Java e Prishtines asht nder te paktat organe te shtypit qe edhe mund te lexohen ne panoramen e pornografise se vdekjes qe e ka kaperthye absurdistanin qe quhet shqiptarì. Asht e vertete qe Migjen Kelmendi nuk asht purist, dhe perdor dendun fjale te hueja, por shqipja e tij numeron shum ma teper leksema autoktone sesa gjuha e televizioneve qe shikjon ti, gjuha orwell-iane me dyqind fjale. 

    Po me duket qe ti po quen antishqiptar, te gjithe ata qe nuk flasin gjuhen e nanes se Enver Hoxhes, por gjuhen e nanes se tyne. Enveri na i ndaloi fjalet e hueja, por na ndaloi edhe fjalen Zot e Ameshim. Gjuha, qe thue zotrote, t'a dish i perket sferes estetike, dhe nji shkrimtar e intelektual i mirefillte si Migjen Kelmendi a te tjere, kane te drejte me e zgjedhe regjistrin qe ua lejon me e shprehe krejt nivelin e realitetit te cilit i perkasin, pamvaresisht verejtjeve te bllokmeve te gjuhes, te cilet sigurisht jetojne ne nji nivel fort te ulet te realitetit, atij qe quejme "realiteti i xhaxhit".

----------


## shehrezade

[QUOTE=Astrit Cani;1674102]Nuk di a e ke parasysh se kush asht Migjen Kelmendi, por me siguri qe nse burimi i kultures tande asht nji Tv komerçial, atehere vaj halli. Revista qe M. Kelmendi drejton, Java e Prishtines asht nder te paktat organe te shtypit qe edhe mund te lexohen ne panoramen e pornografise se vdekjes qe e ka kaperthye absurdistanin qe quhet shqiptarì. Asht e vertete qe Migjen Kelmendi nuk asht purist, dhe perdor dendun fjale te hueja, por shqipja e tij numeron shum ma teper leksema autoktone sesa gjuha e televizioneve qe shikjon ti, gjuha orwell-iane me dyqind fjale. 

  O cani un mendoj si ti,a mund t'pys a i martum ky Migjeni s em'pelqen shum,seriozisht  e kam

----------


## Gothicus

Pse more gjithe kjo çudi,po çdo vend duhet te kete specie te ralla per kuriozitet,pra edhe ne shqiptaret e kemi nje te tille si puna e MK .

----------


## SOPRANO

e di qe Migjen Kelmendi sosht anti shqiptar,si Mehmet Kraja

Migjen Kelmendi osht njani prej te rrallve qe muj me qujt ne plotkuptimin e fjales I MEQEM

----------


## micro-phobia

Migjen Kelmendi o budalla ma i madh qi del n'Televizion

----------


## Warning

Gegërishtja nuk është e destinuar të zhduket

"Ne synojmë rritjen e tolerancës brenda kulturës shqipe", - thotë Migjen Kelmendi, botues i gazetës së vetme të mirëfilltë që përpiqet të konservojë gegërishten e shkruar. 

Kelmedi ka kaluar dy të tretat e jetës së tij duke u brumosur me respektimin e standardit gjuhësor, ndërsa tani është bërë mbrojtësi më i flaktë i gegërishtes. Akuza me të cilën përballet gjerësisht në Kosovë është se ai vetë nuk është në gjendje të shkuajë ashtu siç duhet gegërishten, pasi është brumosur tashmë me standardin gjuhësor dhe një pjesë e mirë e publikimeve të tij respekton këtë standard. "Besonim se ishim në rrugë të mbarë deri në vitin 1990", - thotë ai vetë; "por, pas rënies së komunizmit në Shqipëri, dhe rritjes së komunikimit me Tiranën, na dha mundësi të kuptonim se sa larg ishte ai standard që ne e kishim mësuar me shpresë për të eliminuar ndasitë, nga standardi që përdoret në Tiranë. Kuptuam se sa shumë ishim larguar nga njëri-tjetri". Intervista e mëposhtme publikohet në Tiranë sipas standardit gjuhësor me lejen e vetë Kelmendit. Me këtë akt, ai dëshiron të tregojë se lufta e tij për gegërishten nuk synon të fyejë ato që dinë të flasin standardin, por thjesht t'u japë të drejtë atyre të cilët kanë mësuar nga nëna të flasin gegërisht, se gjuha e tyre nuk është turp. 

Zoti Kelmendi, cilët janë arsyet që ju kanë shtyrë të bëni një gazetë në gegërisht?
Gazeta "Java" publikohet pjesërisht në gegërisht, është e para media e tillë që prej 30 vitesh në Kosovë. Arsyeja që na shtyu të hedhim këtë hap është se gegërishtja ka qenë e ndaluar dhe përdorimi i saj në media ishte tabu. Tabuja është gjithmonë shumë provokative, por kjo çështje nuk është thjesht thyerje tabush pasi lidhet me nevojën e rishikimit të standardit gjuhësor aktual. Problemet e krijuara nga kongresi i gjuhësisë duhet të diskutohen sot për të gjetur një zgjidhje dhe për të mos e kthyer nevojën për mbajtjen e kongresit të dytë në një tabu tjetër në brendësi të gjuhës shqipe. Ashtu siç është thënë në editorialin e numrit 1 të gazetës "Java", çështja e gegërishtes i përket para së gjithash nevojës për rritjen e tolerancës brenda kulturës kombëtare. Aktualisht është e vështirë të flitet për tolerancë në kulturën shqipe, pikërisht për faktin se kjo kulturë është agresive ndaj idiomës më të vjetër dhe më të përdorur të gjuhës shqipe. Kur them më të vjetër, kuptoj faktin se dokumentet e parë të shqipes së shkruar i përkasin kësaj idiome. Nëse ne në Kosovë flasim për standardin gjuhësor, nuk mund të hiqemi të shurdhër për gegërishten pasi gegërishtja është realiteti gjuhësor i Kosovës. Qëndrimi prej shurdhi ndaj këtij realiteti para së gjithash nuk është shkencor, ndërsa nuk mund të konsiderohet as njerëzor. Ne e nisëm publikimin e "Javës" si një thyerje tabush, por sot kuptojmë se është një çështje e tolerancës kulturore. 

Akademia e Shkencave të Beogradit ka propaganduar gjithmonë idenë se shqiptarët e Shqipërisë janë një popull i ndryshëm nga shqiptarët e Kosovës. Propagandimi i gegërishtes është konsideruar gjithmonë si një hap përçarës dhe vlerësohet se përvetësimi i standardit gjuhësor nga krahinat ku fliten dialekte është konsideruar gjithmonë si një sakrificë në emër të unitetit kombëtar. Juve a nuk mendoni se keni hapur një problem që në fund të fundit konsiderohet përçarje?

Prania e dy trungjeve kryesore në gjuhën shqipe është dhe ka qenë gjithmonë një realitet. Ai shtet serb që përdorte këtë fakt si argumentim për ndarjen e Shqipërisë nga Kosova nuk ekziston më dhe nuk është i pranishëm në Kosovë. Për këtë arsye, ne kemi mundësi të flasim rreth këtij problemi. Standardi gjuhësor nuk ka pasur kurrë sukses në Kosovë përderisa mbi 80 për qind e popullatës nuk e njeh atë. Ne mendonim se deri diku e kishim përvetësuar standardin gjuhësor, por me rritjen e komunikimit mes shqiptarëve zbuluam realitetin e hidhur se sa ndryshëm flasim shqip. Për shkak të moskomunikimit të gjatë, standardi gjuhësor ka marrë në Kosovë deformime të rënda të cilat na detyrojmë të rishikojmë në mënyrë shkencore problemin. Gazeta "Java" nuk ka marrë përsipër të gjejë zgjidhjen e këtij problemi, por ne dëshirojmë të shfaqim realitetin gjuhësor të Kosovës dhe për të hapur debatin rreth nevojës së ndryshimeve. 

Si e vlerësoni rolin e Kongresit të Gjuhësisë në krijimin e kombit shqiptar?

Na thonë se pa Kongresin e Gjuhësisë nuk do të kishte ekzistuar kombi, por e vërteta është se shqiptarët kanë ekzistuar edhe para vitit 1972 dhe kanë jetuar edhe pa standard gjuhësor. Si vallë ia kemi dalë mbanë të komunikojmë, të shkruajmë apo vajtojmë ne pa standard gjuhësor?! Ne nuk mund ta konsiderojmë vitin 1972 si një pikë fatale në ekzistencën e kulturës shqiptare. Fakti që ne na nevojitej një standard gjuhësor është i pamohueshëm, por politizimi i tejskajshëm i kësaj çështjeje nga qeveria komuniste e asaj kohe nuk ishte i nevojshëm. Standardi gjuhësor është një hap për thjeshtimin e komunikimit mes njerëzve, por viti '72 nuk e ka thjeshtuar aspak komunikimin mes shqiptarëve. Përkundrazi! Ai e ka komplikuar komunikimin. Ka shumë argumente për këtë përfundim: Së pari, është efektiviteti i ulët i letërsisë shqiptare. Së dyti, është prania me bollëk e paragjykimeve që ekzistojnë në Tiranë për të gjithë ato që flasin gegërisht si malok, shpellar, apo primitiv. Është ky standard që vazhdimisht ka prodhuar dhe mbështetur paragjykime dhe stereotipe mes kulturës shqiptare. Është ky standard që e pakëson fuqinë dhe diversitetin e gjuhës shqipe. Të gjithë njerëzit që kanë kërkuar rishikimin e standardit gjuhësor janë akuzuar menjëherë si përçarës. Unë kisha me thënë të kundërtën. Pikërisht përçarja e shqiptarëve është bërë në vitin 1972 duke e futur vetëm një idiomë të gjuhës shqipe në standard dhe duke lënë gjysmën e gjuhës jashtë. Është pikërisht mohimi i gegërishtes në standard ajo që po krijon dy gjuhë shqipe, ndërkohë që pranimi i kësaj idiome në standard do ta zgjidhë problemin. Realitetet e sotme gjuhësore më japin të drejtë për këtë. Tridhjetë vite pas vendosjes së standardit dhe propagandimit të gjithanshëm të tij, një pjesë e mirë e shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë vazhdojnë të flasin ndryshe. Nëse më pyesni se jam apo jo kundër vendosjes së standardit, unë ju them jo. Nevojitet një standard. Por unë kritikoj me forcë mënyrën se si kultura shqiptare iu përgjigj sfidës së standardit. Një copë rrugë është bërë me këtë standard. Të gjithë ato që e kanë kritikuar atë nuk kanë kërkuar për asnjë çast rrëzimin e këtij standardi dhe ndërtimin e një standardi tjetër me bazë gegërishten. Asnjë njeri që mendon seriozisht për nevojën e ndryshimit të standardit nuk kërkon ndryshimin rrënjësor të tij. Kërkohet thjesht që të kapërcehet parimi diktatorial me të cilin u krijua standardi dhe vendosja e parimeve demokratike për këtë çështje. Standardi duhet të gjejë zgjidhje që i vijnë për shtat jo vetëm një pjese të gjuhës shqipe, por të gjithë gjuhës. 

Pra ju kërkoni vetëm legalizimin e gegërishtes në standard?

Më së pari nevojitet të hiqet tabuja ndaj gegërishtes. Duhet që të pranohet publikimi i materialeve në gegërisht. Duhet që njerëzit që flasin gegërisht të lejohet të punojnë në media. Që nga krijimi i Parlamentit të Kosovës, shumë deputetë nuk e njohin standardin dhe përpiqen të flasin sipas standardit. Gjuha që përdoret realisht nuk respekton asgjë.

----------


## Warning

Migjen Kelmendi: Letër e hapur opinionit kulturor tiranas




Migjen Kelmendi 
Nga Migjen Kelmendi / Ka vite që nuk e shkruaj standardin gjuhësor të vitit '72. Praktikoj shkrimin e një gegërishteje ashtu si më kujtohet dhe si e flas me njerëzit e dashur të mi, ashtu si e flasin 2 milionë njerëz, shqiptarë të Kosovës, në familje, në rrugë, nëpër dasma e deka, nëpër kafeteri, nëpër jetë. 

Por, duke pasur një respekt të madh për opinionin kulturor të Tiranës, ndoshta më mirë të them për mileun kulturor të Tiranës, vendosa që këtë letër të hapur ta shkruaj në gjuhën standarde, duke shprehur admirimin tim më tepër për toskërishten se sa për një grusht rregullash ortografie të caktuara më 1972. Sepse, unë nuk mund ta përjetoj e konceptoj ndaras toskërishten nga gjuha dhe kultura shqipe, ashtu si ndodhi me idiomën tjetër, gegërishten, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe. Unë nuk mund ta kuptoj kulturën shqiptare pa njërin nga këto dialekte. Pa cilindo nga to, gjuha dhe kultura shqiptare për mua është më e pakuar, më e varfun, dhe më e vogël. 

Po shkruaj në gjuhën standarde sidomos për të shprehur respektin dhe vlerësimin tim të lartë për po këtë mile që gjuhë të vetën ka toskërishten e ngritur në standard. Ndoshta duhet shpjeguar shkurt se çka mendoj me fjalën Mile Kulturor: Për mua mile janë gjithë ata njerëz të kujtuar e të dhënë pas çështjeve kulturore, që ndjejnë një përgjegjësi për fjalën e thënë publike, që kanë sens të zhvilluar për drejtësi, që reagojnë publikisht dhe me zë, që kanë dhe mbajnë qëndrim ndaj çështjeve me rëndësi të përbashkët, që mundohen me qenë të argumentuar, dhe kanë aftësinë ta dëgjojnë tjetrin dhe argumentet e tij, dhe e thonë zëshëm e publikisht të vërtetën "sikur edhe të duken qesharakë", si do të thoshte Sartr. 

Jam thellësisht i bindur se njeriun e respekton po e respektove mënyrën e të folmes së tij. Gjuhën e tij. Dhe, vice versa. Këtu edhe konsiston një angazhim imi publik prej vitesh në Kosovë: e drejta për të qenë i tjetërt, i ndryshëm. Pa u shpall tradhtar, përçarës, pa paragjykuar. Mendoj se sot shkrimi dhe botimi i gegërishtes nuk mund të shpjegohet më përmes kontekstit ideologjik. Me këtë nuk them se kontesti politik i gjuhës standarde ka humbur, sepse nuk mund e shohim gjuhën jashtë shoqërisë, jashtë njeriut. Por, gegërishtja në kontekstin kuluror e gjuhësor të sotëm ka kuptimin e nji sfide ndaj tolerancës brendashqiptare. Gegërishtja si provokim i tolerancës që e ka ose s'e ka kultura shqiptare. Si mund të pretendojmë tolerancë ndaj kulturave tjera, sidomos në Kosovë, kur ne mund të jemi aq jotolerantë ndaj asaj pjese të kulturës sonë- gjuhës shqipe- pjesë e pandashme e monument auditiv i së cilës është dialekti gegë. 

Ishit ju, mileu kulturor tiranas, që më thate mua, me qëndrimin kritik tuajin, me angazhimin tuaj publik ndaj padrejtësive në shoqërinë shqiptare, pra, ju që më keshilluat mua përmes shembullit personal dhe veprës tuaj, mua një kosovari të humbur në Tiranë, nji alieni të përkryer në këtë qytet, se çka ka ndodhur me gjuhën shqipe gjatë asaj kohe komunizmi. Se sa të deformuar e të palexueshëm jemi ne në Kosovë brenda gjuhës standarde shqipe. Se çfarë paragjykimesh e stereotipesh tashmë janë krijuar në Tiranë nga ky mossundim i standardit nga ana e njerëzve të Kosovës. Dhe, sado të dhimbshme që ishin ato të vërteta, ju falenderoj për të gjitha. Se m'i thatë, e kuptova edhe si respekt. Nuk m'i kishin thënë në Kosovë. Nuk e mësova në Prishtinë, në Kosovë, se çka ka ndodhur me gjuhën shqipe. Ishte Tirana, ishit ju, si mile kulturor tiranas, që më iluminuat dhe më bëtë ta perceptoj e ta përjetoj tashti Kosovën nën dritën e kësaj të vërtete të rëndë e të hidhur që mesova nga ju. Po, cila është kjo e vërtetë e cila ma jep guximin dhe kurajon që të këmbëngul në angazhimin tim publik për nevojën emergjente që të rishikohet e të rivlerësohet norma dhe standardi gjuhësor shqip? 

Është realiteti lingual kosovar. Është ajo që kishit hetuar dhe diktuar ju menjëherë, sapo u bë e mundur për kosovarët që ta vizitojnë Shqipërinë: Joautenticiteti i kosovarit brenda standardit shqip. Kosovari me tërë peshën e epigonizmit të tij. Kosovari me tërë infantilitetin e një nacionalizmi romantik të vonuar. Kosovari me atë standard qesharak të tij që ju bëri me gaz. Është Kosovari në rolin e një Kloni të Deformuar, një diçka si karikaturë e pasuksesshme e mileut kulturor tiranas, i cili kur e kuptoi se qesheni me të, u rebelua. Është Kosovari si një Klon i Rebeluar i cili do tashti t'i mbajë ligjërata dhe ders edhe Mjeshtrit, Krijuesit të tij. Autorit. Mileut Kulturor Tiranas. Kosovari i cili nuk i pëlqeu opti që pa në pasqyrën tuaj. Dhe, në vend se të kujtohet e t'i gjejë rrënjët e këtij deformimi, Kloni i Rebeluar Kosovar do që ta thejë pasqyrën. Është Kosovari si një Pinokio i rebeluar i cili s'e ka kuptuar se është i krijuar Mjeshtri. 

Nuk na ndihmoni nëse nuk na e thuani të vërtetën në fytyrë. E di, është e zorshme t'i thuhet të çalit- i çalë, t'i thuhet kurrizos- kurrizo. Është e zorshme t'i thuhet Pinokios se është prej druri. Por, kjo heshtje ndaj realitetit lingual në Kosovë nuk e ndihmon nevojën emergjente të ndërmarrjes së masave që do ndihmonin dhe do ndikonin që ky realitet gjuhësor që shndërron një shqiptar Kosove në diçka joautentike, të ndryshojë. 

Angazhimi im publik për nevojën imediate të rishikimit të standardit e ka kuptimin e një alarmimi të përgjithshëm me permasat e këtij deformiteti gjuhësor në Kosovë. Ne mund të vazhdojmë të bëhemi të shurdhët ndaj këtij realiteti lingual në Kosovë, por një shoqëri që pretendon se është demokratike, se kultivon dhe aplikon metodat dhe të arriturat shkencore edhe në gjuhë, që kupton thellë të drejtat e njeriut dhe është më se koshiente për diversitetin dhe pluralitetin si vlera të nji shoqërie moderne e jo fatkeqësi, nuk besoj se mund t'i lejojë vetes të mbetet e shurdhët. 

Kosova e reprezentuar përmes këtyre autoriteteve që morën pjesë në konferencën ndërkombëtare në Tiranë, nuk është Kosova e vërtetë linguale. Këto autoritete e fshehin këtë realitet lingual të Kosovës. Po cili është ky realitet? 

Me përgjegjësinë më të madhe prej njeriu publik e them hapur se aplikimi i standardit letrar ne Kosove ka dështuar. Ju ftoj ju, mileun kulturor tiranas, të mos i besoni këtij konstatimi tim, por të vini në Kosovë, ta bëni ju atë që nuk po e bëjnë Institutet e Akademitë e Kosovës, shkencëtarët e linguistët e Kosovës, që nuk po e bëjnë këto Konferenca Ndërkombëtare, e këto "Seminare Ndërkombëtare". Ta bëni ju këtë demoskopi linguale, këtë hulumtim jo vetëm shkencor, por edhe njerëzor në Kosovë. Përse ky shqetësim imi që dua ta ndajë me ju? Arsyeja dominante është rinia kosovare. Kosova është shumë e re. Mos paçin përgjegjësi këta njerëz ndaj fëmijëve tanë, duhet ne ta marrim përgjegjësinë për ta. Shtatëdhjetë për qind e Kosovës sot është nën tridhjetë vjeç. Jo se ky shtatëdhjetë përqindsh nuk e sundon standardin e vitit 72, po standardin nuk e sundojnë as mësuesit e tyre të shqipes, as profesorët e tyre, as prindët e tyre ekonomistë, mjekë, juristë, gazetarë. Në Kosovë ende shtatë ditë të javës nuk di kush t'i shkruajë pa bërë të paktën një gabim. Sot, tridhjetë vjet më vonë aplikimi të tij. E di, tingëllojnë të rënda e kuturu këto fjalë e konstatime, por ju lus të mos më besoni. Ejani në Kosovë, në Prishtinë, cognito ose incognito, vërtetohuni. Unë do ju kërkoj falje publikisht nëse këto konstatime nuk vërtetohen. Vizitoni shkollat fillore në Kosovë, bisedoni me mësuesit e gjuhës shqipe. Kërkoni nga ata t'ju shkruajnë diçka në gjuhën standard. Bisedoni me femijtë shkollorë të Kosovës. Do të prekeni nga paaftësia e tyre për t'u artikuluar në gjuhën standarde. Do ta ndiheni të pushtuar po asaj pyetje që isha unë: çka ka ndodhur me gjuhën shqipe që i bënë fëmijtë tanë në Kosovë të duken si të retarduar. Por, edhe kur diçka mësojnë, duken si Pinokio. Falco. Joautentikë. Shkoni në gjimnaze, në shkolla të mesme. Kërkoni bisedë me profesorët e gjuhës shqipe. Bëni pyetje. Bisedoni me tinejxherët e Kosovës. Shkoni mandej në Fakultete, në atë të Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë. Bisedoni me profesorë, me studentë. Vizitoni Institutin e Gjuhës dhe Akademinë e Kosovës. Bisedoni me akademikë. Shikoni dokumentet zyrtare. Shikoni programet televizive. Dëgjoni radiot. Lexoni gazetat në Kosovë. Dhe, pasi ta keni bërë këtë hulumtim, le të takohemi së bashku, kështu publikisht, për t'i nxjerrë përfundimet. Jam i bindur se, ashtu si ju kam lexuar dhe ju kam njohur, do të jeni të kapluar nga i njëjti shqetësim. 

Po bëhen tridhjetë vjet qëkur kultura shqiptare u përcaktua për nji standard dhe normë letrare. Asnjëherë dhe nga asnjë intelektual që ka mbajtur një qëndrim kritik ndaj atyre vendimeve, nuk kam lexuar se ka qenë ose është kundër nevojës për një standard gjuhësor. Ajo që është kontestuar gjithmonë është përgjegja që i bënë kësaj sfide civilizuese reprezentët e kulturës shqiptare në Tiranën e vitit 1972. 

Përcolla me vemendje disa kontribute që u bënë në Konferencën ndërkombëtare për gjuhën shqiptare në Tiranë. Asnjë hulumtim me të cilin do të provohej suksesi, niveli i nxënies, prakticiteti i standardit nuk u promovua. Për pjesëmarrësit e kësaj konference Gjuha Standrade është mirë. Është në rregull. Vetëm disa njerëz (ata prej Kosove) janë shtrembër. Këta shkencëtarë dhe humanistë edhe një herë na provuan publikisht se janë më parë të gatshëm që t'i hedhin e t'i rishikojnë e ridizajnojnë njerëzit, gjeneratat e tëra me të rinj (sidomos në Kosovë), se sa t'i rishikojnë e rivleresojnë vendimet që u morën në kushtet e mungesës së mendimit të lirë dhe lirive të përgjithshme në Tiranën e vitit 1972. 

Po bëhen tridhjetë vjet dhe kultura shqiptare nuk e ka as edhe një hulumtim të vetëm me të cilin provohet e dëshmohet nxënia e standardit. Sidomos në Kosovë. Janë tridhjetë vjet që Kosova ka Institute e Akademi, që ka linguistë e shkencëtarë, që ka njerëz prej profesioni. Por, po ashtu, janë tridhjetë vjet që në Kosovë nuk është bërë as edhe nji shkrim më i vogël për, ta zemë- diglosinë. T'i lemë fenomenet tjera gjuhësore. Për diglosinë si fenomen që qysh Çabej alarmonte se mund të paraqitet si i padëshiruar nëse njeri dialekt i shqipes sundon standardin. 

E Kosova jo se s'ka diglosi- Kosova është rast frapant diglosie sot në Ballkan. Nuk mund të iket e shpëtohet nga ky argument i akullt i Kosovës sot, duke u munduar që të riinterpretohet, riformulohet e të shumëkuptimësohet fjala- diglosi. Kosova si Mbretëri Diglosie është argument krucial i dështimit të standardit gjuhësor në Kosovë. Nuk e di a mund të jetë shkaku se të shkruash për diglosinë do të thotë të pranosh se aplikimi i standardit ka dështuar, apo kjo është vetëm mungesë totale e përgjegjësisë profesionale dhe njerëzore e gjuhëtarëve kosovarë. Por, ky është- fakt. Ju ftoj të vini në Kosovë, të bisedoni me njerëzit e Kosovës, të vërtetoheni vetë se si do transformohen në sytë tuaj, se si do hutohen duke u përpjekur të flasin 'letrarçe", se si do zvogëlohen e belbojnë para jush, duke u munduar që të kalojnë nga një e folme në tjetrën. 

Vokabulari triumfant që dominoi këtë konferencë nuk mendoj se i bën nder kulturës shqiptare. Realiteti lingual në Kosovë nuk i jep të drejtë as shfryerjes nga kënaqësia as tonit triumfant. 

Reprezentët e kulturës shqiptare që ishin në sallë, më parë se të nxjerrin përfundime historike e fjalë të mëdha, do duhej nis matjet empirike, demoskopite, duke biseduar me njerëz, duke i pyetur për problemet gjuhësore që kanë, duke krijuar e kultivuar debatet e transparencën, e sidomos, duke i dëgjuar edhe mendimet e argumentet e kundërta. Si mund të jetë shkencore një konferencë ku gjithë diskutantët janë të një mendimi? Konferencë ku nuk ftohen e nuk dëgjohen zërat që kanë mendim dhe argumentim tjetër. Si mund të quhet shkencore diçka që nuk krijon kushtet e ballafaqimit të argumenteve? Diçka është e vërtetë vetëm atëherë kur i bën ballë argumenteve që e kontestojnë. Nëse Standardi Letrar i vitit 72 qenka i arrirë, i gjetur, i pazëvendësueshem, përse nuk lejohet që t'i nënshtrohet një argumentimi tjetër. I bëri ballë pyetjeve dhe skepticizmit të atyre që s'mendojnë si lingustët në sallën e kësaj konference, Standardi vetiu do dëshmohej i gjetur e i saktë. Por, zë tjetër në sallë nuk u dëgjua. Po si në vitin 72. 

Tridhjetë vjet më vonë, konstatoj se protagonistët janë po ata (Ajeti, Lafe, Demiraj, Qosja...), se argumentimi është po ai (nacionalromantik, skajshmërisht i politizuar, ku anatemohen e ndiqen ata që mendojnë ndryshe), referencat janë po ato (Kostallari, Konica, Naimi, Materializmi dialektik...), se përfundimet janë të njëjtat. Mungonte vetëm fizikisht Enver Hoxha dhe linguisti shtetnor Androkli Kostallari. Po them, fizikisht, sepse shpirtërisht ata ishin aty. Triumfantë, si gjithmonë. 



Burimi: Shekulli

----------


## Baptist

nejse...



...

----------


## Pellazgu

Edhe unë kur rri me bashkëfashatarët e mi, me rrogozhinas, peqinas, kavajs, durrsakë, shijakas, elbasanllinj, tironca në përgjithësi nuk flas sikur po lexoj tekste lajmesh. Ama, kur flas aty ku më dëgjojnë më shumë se ata që përmenda më lart, patjetër që do të përdor shqipen standarte. Për Migjen Kelmendin kjo nuk paraqet rëndësi estetike, kulturore a letrare. Ky, për mendimin tim, nuk ka arritur kurrë të kapërcejë nivelin folklorit. Nuk dua të ofendoj brumosjen e tij si njeri, përndryshe unë do nënçmoja edhe babain tim që kurrë nuk shkoi në shkollë. Madje, babai im rrojti 83 vjeç pa mësuar të shkruajë emrin e tij. Ama, ai, baba, qe njeri i respektuar, i nderuar e i zgjuar. Edhe Migjen Kelmendi mund të ketë të tilla veti, por jo edhe letrare edhepse ai di të shkruajë emrin e tij. 
   Sa për TV Top Channel, ky Astrit Cani nuk e di me sa duket që është perandoria mediatike në hapsirën mbarëshqiptare por ma quan televizion komercial. Në fakt, meqë e kemi fjalën tek Top Channel, aty është një personazh komik, Gjini, që mund ta shihni çdo të djelë tek Porokalli. Ai shumë mirë mund të quhet Migjen Kelmendi, për nga e folmja. Të vëshë në pikëpyetje rëndësisnë e gjuhës së njësuar shqipe sot është injorancë, budallallëk. 
Gothicus këtu lart ka postuar një përgjigje më të mirë se e imja........

----------


## Arpos

Migjen Kelmendi ? *Hajvan* !

----------


## projekti21_dk

Gjuha letrare është gjuhë e intelektualëve. Mbase edhe cdo kush nuk mund ta zotërojë. Është një valle që të gjithë nuk mund të hyjnë në të.
E ky "gjeloshi" më duket një maniak.

----------


## Baptist

*Secila gjuhe e shkruar eshte Gjuhe Letrare - por ju nuk dini cfare flisni.*

----------


## neptun

A na ka lodh ky migjen kelmendi?..... Do te kemi sigurisht punë më të menqme se sa të mirremi me të.

----------


## ymerit89

Pak ma parë lexova disa komentare qe ju kan ba Migjen Kelmendit, disa prej tyne nuk më pelqyen, por sëcili prej nesh ka të drejtë me u shprehë ashtu si dinë dhe si don vet.Unë nuk e njohë Migjenin, por më pelqen se asht nji ndër intelektualët e paktë kosovar që po mundohet me ia hapë sytë kosovarve, fjalën e kamë për gegnishten tonë të bukur. Pë fat të keq populli ynë i marrë ( pa marë parasysh se ku jeton, ne jemi nji popull ) për fat te keq jemi të marrë. Shihni në Shqipni se qfarë gjuhe po përdoret, fjalët e bukura shqipe po zavendësohen me fjalë te huaja, kryesisht italisht dhe turqisht. Fjalët e njejta, për fat te keq po përhapen edhe në viset tjera etnike. E kam vrejtë se në Shqipni kan fillue me e thirrë njani tjetrin me mbiemen, cudi e madhe, ajo asht e huaj për shqiptarin, na që jemi ritë në ish Jugosllavi e kemi urejtë kur shkjau na ka thirrë me mbiemen, mandej për nji njeri po thuhet Zoti, o sa të marrë që jemi, nuk janë të marrë ata që i bajnë këto propozime, ma të marrë janë ata që i përkrahin. Nji kohë kur kemi qenë ma pakë të marë e ma pak servil, nuk e kemi thirrë njani tjetrin me mbiemen por me emen, dhe tjetrit i kemi thanë zotni (gegnisht ) ose zotëri ( tosknisht ). Ata të marrë që po na e shkatrrojnë gjuhen tonë, a janë shqiptar (nëse janë të marrë janë) apo janë shokët e Sterjo Spase, me nji fjalë shkije, na jemi t marrë e lehtë mashtrohemi.
Shpresoi se do t' i hapim sytë nji ditë të bukur.

----------

